# Problem mit startscript

## icke007

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich ein Problem beim Erstellen eines Startscripts für einen HLTV Server.

Datei /etc/init.d/hltv

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

start() {

cd /home/hluser/hlds; screen -m -d -S HLTV ./hltv_run

}

```

Was es tun soll:

Das Script ./hltv_run in /home/hluser/ in einer Screen-Session aufrufen (wenn möglich nicht als root, sondern als hluser).

Was es tut:

```
xxxxx init.d # /etc/init.d/hltv start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  hltv has already been started.

```

Und es ist weder eine Screen-Session noch der HLTV Server gestartet  :Sad: 

Was mache ich falsch?

Ziel ist dann das Script mit rc-update beim Serverstart zu starten.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Scjreib das ganze ma in die Form um:

```
start() {

  ebegin "Starten meines Dienstes"

  start-stop-daemon --start --exec /pfad/zu/meinem_dienst \

   --pidfile /pfad/zu/meinem_pidfile

  eend $?

}

```

Das cd kannste dir sparen. Gib einfach hinter dem screen den vollen Pfad an anstatt ./script

Sebastian

----------

## icke007

Was ist denn das Pidfile?

"Der gesamte Pfad mit Screen..." ist das so richtig:

```
screen -m -d -S HLTV /home/hluser/hlds/hltv_run
```

oder muss da noch ein Punkt vor dem ersten Slash?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist so richtig. 

Vorher noch ein su $user -c "$command" und dann sollte es klappen.

Tobi

----------

